
Why Rust? (2015) - tosh
https://www.oreilly.com/programming/free/why-rust.csp
======
tosh
Direct link: [https://www.oreilly.com/programming/free/files/why-
rust.pdf](https://www.oreilly.com/programming/free/files/why-rust.pdf)

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10191668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10191668)

